# Advice on getting the chance to bid.



## mr hydroseed (Sep 17, 2005)

I live near a busy strip of stores and small business' does anyone have any good advice on getting my foot in the door to at least have the opportunity to give a bid on a plowing contract. I'm pretty good with people and was just thinking of walking into a place and asking for the owner or manager, but i'm sure i could be a little more prepared. Could i just ask them what last years contract was for and what they expect for sevice? Other people have given me quotes before. I personally like the idea, it's almost like an auction for the contract. I also want to ask about last years contract so i can get an idea of what to charge since i have no idea what to charge.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*more professional approach*

If you want to tip the hat in your favor, try to do some research first. Cold call and ask if snow plow bids are being accepted, and by whom. Than do a drive by to gage where snow will get pushed to, and if it will have to be trucked away. Then write up your quote and hand it off in person, (make sure you have shaved and brushed your teeth--the whole first impression kind of thing) you may even want to ask when is a good time to follow-up IE. a day, a week, etc.

If you don't get the contract, politely ask _why_..."you were too high", _okay thank you, by the way, how much was the winning bid?_ Now you have gotten the price of another contractor without looking inexperienced. If the winning quote was really low than it means one of two things: Someone without insurance/lowballer who will get dumped halfway into the season (_if you run into trouble keep my number on file and I'll be happy to help out_), or the customer is just not willing to pay what you feel is what your worth/what covers your overhead.

Remember, your in business to stay in business. Don't lower your price, choose one that is fair and reasonable and provides you with a profit. This business takes time to build up a reputation worthy of word of mouth. Rushing the process only will lead to failure.


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

Figure out your cost and what you need to make to make a profit then charge accordingly. try getting in on property managment companies, they send you out a list of all there places then you pick which ones to bid on. Try calling The Commons.

Matt


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Excellent reply GreenMTN.

All I have to addis make sure you are insured! You are opening youself up to a huge liability make sure your insurance policy covers commercial snowplowing so that when somebody has a slip & fall accident that you are protected!


----------

